# Andrew York - By Candlelight Tab finished!



## Spratcho (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi folks! 

Maby you've alredy seen my last thread with a little video in it 
I couln't resist to make a tab of this beautiful song!
Enjoy my 2 hour work.



Here's the tab 
CANDLELIGHT.gp5


----------



## Metaljim (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to tab this song. Such a beautiful piece.


----------



## Spratcho (Nov 13, 2009)

Metaljim said:


> Thanks for taking the time to tab this song. Such a beautiful piece.



First time i heard it, I cryed. It's really a great song


----------



## adaman (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you for tabbing this out, Andrew along with Leo Brouwer are my two favorite classical guitarist.


----------



## Spratcho (Nov 15, 2009)

adaman said:


> Thank you for tabbing this out, Andrew along with Leo Brouwer are my two favorite classical guitarist.



Well then you need to check Miguel Guildimann out, hes a fucking genious 



adaman said:


> Thank you for tabbing this out, Andrew along with Leo Brouwer are my two favorite classical guitarist.



Well then you need to check Miguel Guildimann out, hes a fucking genious


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting this Patrik - really nice song, and excellent work on the tab


----------



## Joeywilson (Nov 23, 2009)

hey man thanks this is really cool!


----------

